# 6dp3dt too early to test?



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

So I caved in and used 2 cheapie tests this morning and both negative     Technically, I'm 6dp3dt at 6pm tonight so I suppose I tested at 5 and a half days after transfer - maybe I'm just clutching on to any hope I can    

I've been having central af pains/cramps yesterday and today but no implantation bleed and no sore boobs and nipples    

I want this baby so much and keep doing lots of visulisation and positive thinking - I feel a nimwit for testing now but I just wanted some actual reasurance......  I also saw a post on here of someone that tested at 6dp3dt and got a bfp - think I need a reality slap


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Way, way, way too early missus! Don't give up hope, put the peesticks in a draw and wait at least until day nine or ten, even that might be too early!  




  It's the waiting that drives you mad though isn't it!


----------



## Wallbanger (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi lexx,

I agree way to early I tested at 6dp5dt and was only a very very faint line the kind of line where you hold it to the light and say "can you see it, I can see it, take it out in day light)😜


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Far too early pet,I tested 12 days past 2 day transfer and was negative then tested next day and was positive so try and relax and leave it for now!!

Jenna xx


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the telling offs  

I hoped it was too early but as I saw someone else had got a faint line on 6dp3dt, I tried and was so upset when there was nothing there    So I'm now going to be a good girl and stay away from the for a couple of days - although my husband just left for work and so there is no-one to hold me back from the drawer they are in!!  

The central pains seem to have stopped now though and I've woken with a reallyl strong ache on the right of my back and both are ovaries are acheing which worry me, as I always get ovary aches in the week leading upto and including my period    Only slight soreness in one breast and that's it.  I did have one itchy nipple for a bit yesterday, but that could have been in my head!  

I will keep hope in my heart that all is good and Hope is indeed in my uterus   (I say this as it's the name we want for our daughter if we have a girl   ) 

I will also keep with the   and


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

lexx

I agree way too early to test

I did exactly the same on my first cycle my cycle buddy got a bfp 6 days past 3 day transfer, so i tested 7 days past 2 day transfer and got a bfn, i then bled day 9 past transfer (11 days past ec) then tested 12, 13 and 14 past ec all BFN, had a blood test (clinic insisted as did dh) and got a bfp with hcg 109, day 15 past ec faint line on first response 

All our bodies are different embies implant at different times 

lots of luck for OTD

Donna Marie


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I did the same, tested and got bfn. I am 7dp5dt, loads got their bfp 5dp5dt so really feel negative now  i agree yours is way too early, your numbers have to add up to at least 10 and then u r very lucky to get a correct result xx


----------

